# Raccoon Help



## NinaDee (Apr 14, 2010)

First of all happy new year everyone!

I have a slight concern about my coonie, and wondering if any of you can help me. 

She's about 9 months old now, and once in a while she'll start hyperventilating for a few moments, similar to cats pre-furball noises but nothing comes up, no fur-ball or vomit, and then she goes back to normal. This doesn't happen very often and has been constant for some time now. I was wondering if this is normal for raccoons or should I be concerned, and take her to vets? 

Thank you!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

NinaDee said:


> First of all happy new year everyone!
> 
> I have a slight concern about my coonie, and wondering if any of you can help me.
> 
> ...


 
when does she do it ?

wyot does this when he is getting all excited playing with the dogs or having a mad half hour means he has usually got too warm and needs a drink :lol2:


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Ours do it too sometimes usually when they have been charging round or are all trying to scoff the food down at once in a hurry to stop each other from getting it :gasp:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

africa said:


> Ours do it too sometimes usually when they have been charging round or are all trying to scoff the food down at once in a hurry to stop each other from getting it :gasp:


 
lol sally wyot has no competition but he still stands at the cat bicci bowl shovelling them in with both hands as if its a race :lol2:


----------



## NinaDee (Apr 14, 2010)

Thank you! Has put my mind at ease. Yes it usually happens during or after playfighting come to think about it.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

a wild animal...










it is what it is....


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

HABU said:


> a wild animal...
> 
> image
> 
> it is what it is....


LOL wyot looks like that when he sneezes :gasp::lol2:

im more than aware my raccoon is a wild animal but then again so are my skunks..........i have had skunk bites but never had a bite from raccoon yet :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:

(touches wood so she dosnt get a raccoon bite:lol2


----------



## NinaDee (Apr 14, 2010)

HABU said:


> a wild animal...
> 
> image
> 
> it is what it is....


Lol Indy makes that face when she's chewing something crunchy.. if you look closer that one has something in its mouth too


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Kucki has a cough every now and again. 

As mentioned sounds like a cat with a hair ball.

Best Wishes

Neil & Debra


----------



## RaccoonsRule (Aug 24, 2009)

Hiya Nina, Our Meeka, Rokee, Tinkerbell, Bobo, Merlin, Misty and maisy all do it too so nothing to worry about :2thumb:

Have you got any pics of Indy I would love to see how big she is now...


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Meant to post sooner on this..........but yeah, just like everyone else, Kasacoonie has a cough that sounds a bit like she is choking on something, or like an old man coughing & wheezing - which might I add, one of the parrots has picked up so I now get it in stereo :gasp::bash::lol2::lol2:


----------



## RaccoonsRule (Aug 24, 2009)

carlycharlie said:


> Meant to post sooner on this..........but yeah, just like everyone else, Kasacoonie has a cough that sounds a bit like she is choking on something, or like an old man coughing & wheezing - which might I add, one of the parrots has picked up so I now get it in stereo :gasp::bash::lol2::lol2:



LMAO far to funny!!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

carlycharlie said:


> Meant to post sooner on this..........but yeah, just like everyone else, Kasacoonie has a cough that sounds a bit like she is choking on something, or like an old man coughing & wheezing - which might I add, one of the parrots has picked up so I now get it in stereo :gasp::bash::lol2::lol2:


 
that made me chuckle :lol2:

i do also think that ***** look like lil old men when they are eating :lol2::lol2:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Well, you know how they say the owners end up looking like their pets.......how about this for size :whistling2:










OK, maybe my nose don't match, but me thinks we go to same hairdresser :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

carlycharlie said:


> Well, you know how they say the owners end up looking like their pets.......how about this for size :whistling2:
> 
> image
> 
> OK, maybe my nose don't match, but me thinks we go to same hairdresser :lol2:


LOOOOOOL ah yesh you can definately tell she is your coonie :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## RaccoonsRule (Aug 24, 2009)

carlycharlie said:


> Well, you know how they say the owners end up looking like their pets.......how about this for size :whistling2:
> 
> image
> 
> OK, maybe my nose don't match, but me thinks we go to same hairdresser :lol2:



LOL Awww she is beautiful.... Can't help the arrrrr and awwww when a see a coonie lol


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

carlycharlie said:


> Well, you know how they say the owners end up looking like their pets.......how about this for size :whistling2:
> 
> image
> 
> OK, maybe my nose don't match, but me thinks we go to same hairdresser :lol2:


Kassa definately has the better looks and temperament :lol2::lol2::lol2:.

At least I'm lucky !!!!. The animals take after Debra and not me, or else we would have some seriously ugly animals. :lol2:.

Neil


----------



## RaccoonsRule (Aug 24, 2009)

kodakira said:


> Kassa definately has the better looks and temperament :lol2::lol2::lol2:.
> 
> At least I'm lucky !!!!. The animals take after Debra and not me, or else we would have some seriously ugly animals. :lol2:.
> 
> Neil


Im miserable today and you managed to make me laugh WTG Neil!!! :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

RaccoonsRule said:


> Im miserable today and you managed to make me laugh WTG Neil!!! :lol2::lol2::lol2:


No probs, glad to help !!!! :lol2::lol2:


Neil


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

kodakira said:


> Kassa definately has the better looks and temperament :lol2::lol2::lol2:.
> 
> At least I'm lucky !!!!. The animals take after Debra and not me, or else we would have some seriously ugly animals. :lol2:.
> 
> Neil


Never mind UGLY>......imagine their bad temper :gasp::bash::bash::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

carlycharlie said:


> Never mind UGLY>......imagine their bad temper :gasp::bash::bash::lol2:


 
:gasp::gasp::gasp::lol2::gasp::gasp::gasp:

that is it :gasp::lol2:


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

carlycharlie said:


> Never mind UGLY>......imagine their bad temper :gasp::bash::bash::lol2:


 
:lol2::lol2::lol2:

Been waiting all day for the reply :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:.

Bad tempered ugly :censor:, you just about got me :lol2::lol2::lol2:

Best Wishes

Neil


----------



## NinaDee (Apr 14, 2010)

RaccoonsRule said:


> Hiya Nina, Our Meeka, Rokee, Tinkerbell, Bobo, Merlin, Misty and maisy all do it too so nothing to worry about :2thumb:
> 
> Have you got any pics of Indy I would love to see how big she is now...


Thank you  She is very big indeed hehe, Here are some recent pictures:


----------



## RaccoonsRule (Aug 24, 2009)

Awwww bless her, She has got so big... She really is stunning x


----------



## NinaDee (Apr 14, 2010)

RaccoonsRule said:


> Awwww bless her, She has got so big... She really is stunning x


Thank you  She's grown so much it's unbelievable. She's so very clever and she's getting more obedient now she's getting older, and very affectionate, bless her. x


----------



## RaccoonsRule (Aug 24, 2009)

NinaDee said:


> Thank you  She's grown so much it's unbelievable. She's so very clever and she's getting more obedient now she's getting older, and very affectionate, bless her. x


They do tend to settle down a little as they get older in my own experience (neutured or spayed ones!). Was nice to see her again even if only in picture lol : victory:


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

Hey, nina, where do ya live? Looks like pennines in background? 

Dave.


----------



## NinaDee (Apr 14, 2010)

sam gamgee said:


> Hey, nina, where do ya live? Looks like pennines in background?
> 
> Dave.


That particular photo was taken when we were visiting my partner's family in Cumbria (Ulverston). Indy became a bit of a celebrity while we were there :lol2:


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

NinaDee said:


> That particular photo was taken when we were visiting my partner's family in Cumbria (Ulverston). Indy became a bit of a celebrity while we were there :lol2:


 
Ahhh. Sorry, I am simply nosy, lol. Would`ve kept an eye out 4 ya!!


----------



## NinaDee (Apr 14, 2010)

sam gamgee said:


> Ahhh. Sorry, I am simply nosy, lol. Would`ve kept an eye out 4 ya!!


no probs  can't wait to go back! was sooo peaceful and just relaxing. And will be nice to take Indy to the beach when it's not snowing.. she hated walking in the snow.. she's such a diva


----------

